# Advice for self employed person



## advice.plz (17 Sep 2011)

Hi currently I am making very little, almost no money in a business, I am in a large amount of debt. Owe rates, credit union, revenue, also credit card etc.
I need advice badly. My wife is not working and I have young children. I am well aware I am not the only one in the country in this situation. 
I want to keep the business open until I can find out what I am entitled to in help. I would be applying for job seekers allowance I think? However will I be denied as I currently still  have the business? The income I make is not even a 100 euro per week maximum. Will they deduct this from anything I am entitled to. I am very very worried. How should I go about applying for this I badly need the money


----------



## wbbs (17 Sep 2011)

You can apply for jobseekers allowance, you do not need to close the business but you will be means tested on any income you are making.  The will look at what you realistically may earn over the coming months taking into account what your previous income was, however if there is reason to believe that the coming year will be substantially less than the previous year then you may qualify for something anyway.

Is your debt personally guaranteed or business debt?   If personal debt then you should try make an appointment with MABS, they aren't much good for self employed people as it is difficult to estimate income to make proposals to creditors but if you are granted ja then your income will have been established so this may help.   No harm making an appointment anyway as you will probably be waiting a while for one, it's free advice so you may as well avail of it.

There is another organisation out there called Phoenix something or other can't remember the exact details, were mentioned on here before, they seem to be doing something similar to MABS but they will deal with self employed debt so maybe you could do a bit of googling.   Try to avoid debt management companies where you have to pay a fee (sorry frostie!).


----------



## advice.plz (17 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I make a maximum of €100, last year I made 15thousand in the year will they go by this to calculate my income. Will the hundred euro be taken from my entitlements. Im not sure if the debts would be classed personal. I owe near 3 thousand business rates, credit union very large amount havent paid anything in more than a year, credit card repayments etc


----------



## Tomorrow (17 Sep 2011)

I have a few clients who are on jobseekers allowance and are still working in their business.
Yes, they will subtract your earnings off your entitlement.

Just be honest and upfront with them. They will ask for last years figures, but be prepared to show current income and expense details, especially if your income has decreased recently.


----------



## wbbs (17 Sep 2011)

Make the appointment with MABS, it will help just to talk over your options, they can give you advice on the credit card and credit union at least.   

Social Welfare monday morning, get it over with, make a start on the process anyway.


----------



## advice.plz (17 Sep 2011)

Is it earnings after business expenses? Thanks so much for your help


----------



## advice.plz (17 Sep 2011)

wbbs said:


> Make the appointment with MABS, it will help just to talk over your options, they can give you advice on the credit card and credit union at least.
> 
> Social Welfare monday morning, get it over with, make a start on the process anyway.



Yes Ive the form ready for social welfare I was just unsure it was correct as it made no reference to self employed people still working? Yes I will ring mabs, council are threatening legal action over the rates. Just have no money coming in and everything going out


----------



## Tomorrow (17 Sep 2011)

Yes, earnings after business expenses.

As I said, be prepared with proof of current income etc.

They seem to be quite fair in how it is assessed. If you have current bank statements, that would help.


----------



## wbbs (17 Sep 2011)

Let us know how you get on.   You are far from alone, there are so many out there with similar problems.


----------



## advice.plz (17 Sep 2011)

Monday I would just need the application form wouldnt I?Yes its very depressing and seems to be nothing else workwise around


----------



## advice.plz (17 Sep 2011)

sorry but does hours you work matter? I put 18 on my form


----------



## Tomorrow (17 Sep 2011)

Yes,  take the form on Monday but they can help you with it.

The amount of money you are making matters more than the hours you are working.

Just be honest. I have a client who is open 6 days a week and is getting help because he is making next to nothing.


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Sep 2011)

When going to SW to apply for JSA bring the form you have completed (or nearly complete), also your passport, PPS number and proof of address (ESB or Phone bill).  
Getting this application in asap means that any payment you receive will be dated from the date of application.

This should work on a similar basis to  the SW Farm Assist payment availabe to owners of small farms which do not produce a viable income to their owners,  who are also self-employed people

Best of luck


----------



## advice.plz (20 Sep 2011)

I have a means test next week. I have done his years accoutns and made €100 a week roughly after expenses. How will I be assessed will this be deducted off the total entitlement or will allowances be made for children and wife and other expenses? Or will they go on last year which shows roughly 288€ income per week. Thanks in advance


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Sep 2011)

It is important to have both last year's accounts as well as this year's which will show the drop in income.
If the current income is below the Jobseekers rate then you will be paid a rate for yourself plus your dependants


----------

